
Clueless in Seattle (Ray Ozzie on open source) - foemmel
http://patricklogan.blogspot.com/2008/04/clueless-in-seattle.html
======
Herring
I don't see what exactly Ozzie doesn't "get". He made a fairly straightforward
point, i thought. "People want interoperability, we're giving them
interoperability". You can debate good faith all day, but MS of 10 years ago
would never have released those documents to the EU.

There is that rift, sure, but I'm fairly sure they see it very clearly as a
feature. Selling proprietary software is their raison d'être. Check back when
openoffice starts eating at ms office's market share.

------
gruseom
What a superb post. The follow-up by James Robertson (link at bottom) is also
good and addresses one of the reasons the Smalltalk vendors originally screwed
themselves.

